# Uncertified Sawyers?



## Snowbird (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a question regarding the legalities of felling hazard trees on private property within national forests. I work for a company that does not use any kind of certification or training for their "folks that use saws". I come from a wildland firefighting background and realize that a lot of the trees being cut are "C" faller trees that pose a lot of hazard to both the persons cutting and those that may encounter it if left alone. I've seen all kinds of unsafe cutting techniques over the last few years and realize that if OSHA came around we would be in a world of hurt. So, being that we don't cut on a regular basis, what is required to bring the company up to industry standards within the law?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Scotsy (May 12, 2013)

*Certified Chainsaw Instruction*

Feel free to google "Colorado chainsaw training" and you might find a company that offers what you're looking for.


----------



## Albert25 (May 25, 2013)

*re*

I think if they have no workplace safety and don't follow the OSHA act than you can file for that in labour court.Or find any good solicitor that will give you a better advice for this case.


----------

